# GTA V



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, so here's a map (apparently) of the Grand Theft Auto V world.

The bit in black is the map from GTA IV...the coloured area is GTA V.

Looks immense!!!



Yes I'm a sad [email protected]


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

got mine pre ordered on Amazon


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> got mine pre ordered on Amazon


Good man! Pre-ordered mine too. Hello dark evenings in with no social life!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Good man! Pre-ordered mine too. Hello dark evenings in with no social life!


The misses wants to play it as well so i can have even longer on it now, with no moaning haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ok, so here's a map (apparently) of the Grand Theft Auto V world.
> 
> The bit in black is the map from GTA IV...the coloured area is GTA V.
> 
> ...


Mines been pre ordered for ages. Serioously cannot wait for this to come out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks amazing, the graphics are awesome and the maps just bl00dy huge!!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't fcuking wait!

The black bit can't be from GTA IV though because that was in Liberty City wasn't it.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

oh sweet baby jesus


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Had mine pre-ordered for months and well looking forward to getting it next week.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't wait!

Strong wilderness to city ratio on that map though...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> Strong wilderness to city ratio on that map though...


Your right, the top half of the map just looks like nothing but greenery, no towns or anything?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> Strong wilderness to city ratio on that map though...


base jumping!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your right, the top half of the map just looks like nothing but greenery, no towns or anything?


That's what I was thinking mate. Looks like one city and sh*t load of countryside lol :huh:

Edit - just re-read OPs post and the bit in black is GTA IV, so maybe this map is just showing the scale rather than details lol.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your right, the top half of the map just looks like nothing but greenery, no towns or anything?


There is a town at the bottom of Mount Chilliad and I think there are a few dotted about the place


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

Cant wait for this looking forward to the multiplayer, really got into the races on IV recently but no one seems to play it much. Looks like they have put more effort into this years multiplayer looks emense :drool:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

scale`age!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think I can get this.

I have important exams in December and if I get this I may as well tell work I have failed now :lol:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ballin said:


> I don't think I can get this.
> 
> I have important exams in December and if I get this I may as well tell work I have failed now :lol:


Come on now mate priorities!

You can always re-sit your exams


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

you bunch of barstools! im gutted. I have a mrs and a young child and just 1 tv in the house. I will not win this battle................ my life is over.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Will be picking mine up on 12:01am release day!

I take it you've all signed upto rockstar social club?


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Is this getting a PC release ?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

god words can not describe how excited I am for this. FFUUUUUUU


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> I take it you've all signed upto rockstar social club?


What's that then?

I've got mine pre-ordered, most action my xbox will have had in the last 12months....


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

looking forward to it. the gta games since san andreas were poor imo. this you can fly, underwater is suppost to be better and i have heard there will b wild animals in the wilderness you can hunt.

best games ever gta


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh dear :no:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> What's that then?
> 
> I've got mine pre-ordered, most action my xbox will have had in the last 12months....


Kinda like battle log in battlefield. Keep track of your profile, friends, join and manage crews etc

Google it, sign up and link it to your gamer tag


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

got 2 days booked off work to play this round me mates - looks fvckin awesome


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Its excellent! By far the best they have ever done! just wait until you play golf in it, its better than tiger woods haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im sure its amazon....if u pre-order up here with them, they dont have enough drivers to cope with deliveries.....so you get it 1-2 days early!!!!...woman i work with's hubby got the new COD 2 days before release??!?! i was fuking raging!!

cant wait for this


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> im sure its amazon....if u pre-order up here with them, they dont have enough drivers to cope with deliveries.....so you get it 1-2 days early!!!!...woman i work with's hubby got the new COD 2 days before release??!?! i was fuking raging!!
> 
> cant wait for this


I don't have to worry about stuff like that.... perk of my job :thumb:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> Its excellent! By far the best they have ever done! just wait until you play golf in it, its better than tiger woods haha


They have a few places to play golf and apparently a full 18 hole golf course



JANIKvonD said:


> im sure its amazon....if u pre-order up here with them, they dont have enough drivers to cope with deliveries.....so you get it 1-2 days early!!!!...woman i work with's hubby got the new COD 2 days before release??!?! i was fuking raging!!
> 
> cant wait for this


I was worried about this, had it a few times in the past where I have had a game a day or two early, apparently Rockstar have given strict instructions for it not to be shipped until Monday at the earliest.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Bashy said:


> They have a few places to play golf and apparently a full 18 hole golf course
> 
> I was worried about this, had it a few times in the past where I have had a game a day or two early, apparently Rockstar have given strict instructions for it not to be shipped until Monday at the earliest.


I never understood that personally what difference does it make to them- they get the cash regardless....


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ballin said:


> I never understood that personally what difference does it make to them- they get the cash regardless....


Not that the hype could build much for it but its probably to do with spoilers, I know some companies have advertised game delivery a few days before it was out and if someone spills their guts about whats in the game it kind of takes the shine of the release.

That being said absolutely nothing will stop me getting this, I would sooner chuck my other half under a bus than miss out on it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Its excellent! By far the best they have ever done! just wait until you play golf in it, its better than tiger woods haha





funkdocta said:


> I don't have to worry about stuff like that.... perk of my job :thumb:


aye..we gather that u slavering cvnt. shut the fuk up


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

What's this coming out on? Current gen consoles or next? Might have to invest in a PS3 for this


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Not that the hype could build much for it but its probably to do with spoilers, I know some companies have advertised game delivery a few days before it was out and if someone spills their guts about whats in the game it kind of takes the shine of the release.
> 
> That being said absolutely nothing will stop me getting this, I would sooner chuck my other half under a bus than miss out on it.


I suppose but a lot of critics I guess would have already had access to it.

It's just cruel to keep it going....oh and I took your advice....



:whistling:


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> What's this coming out on? Current gen consoles or next? Might have to invest in a PS3 for this


Current gen mate. Really pushing them to the limit here....can't wait if there's a PC version too, can seriously push it then


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Had to get a hdd for my ps3 12gb to play this (on pre order with Amazon)

Anyone actually upgraded their hdd on a ps3? Is it easy?


----------



## reilppus (Jul 16, 2011)

Looked forward to this, sadly I can't play it now that I'm working again. :no:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Asif no multiplayer for the first 2 weeks though!? Wtf's all that about!?

I always preorder at tesco down the road, walk in at midnight, done and dusted


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> Asif no multiplayer for the first 2 weeks though!? Wtf's all that about!?
> 
> I always preorder at tesco down the road, walk in at midnight, done and dusted


cant believe that about multiplayer thats probably what i will play the most:mad:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> Strong wilderness to city ratio on that map though...


I don't think they would of showed all of the content of that map tbh the majority of which appears countryside is probably due to be unlocked in the game.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Wasn't sure if I would get this game. Didn't want to buy another game for the ps3. Was wanting to wait for the PS4 before buying another game!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

Hope it's similar to san Andreas's map. Loved it!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

PC OR CONSOLE THOUGH?

PC > ALL


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Bye work bye love life


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

its come a long way since grand theft auto 1


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

ups! that is big, and it looks like someone cut and pasted a part of a Google map onto it.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I'm going straight to Fort Zancudo see if I can bag me a Jet. :lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> I'm going straight to Fort Zancudo see if I can bag me a Jet. :lol:


hell yeah, entire map is unlocked from the start :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dunno why but never been to bothered about GTA, didnt play the last 1 but had all the old ones. Last 1 i had you was a black guy and could go to the gym and sh!t lol


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Seriously think there will be people dying from not being able to come off it, will be better than most peoples lives lol


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow look at the size of that countryside wonder how long it would take by car from bottom to top


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> Seriously think there will be people dying from not being able to come off it, will be better than most peoples lives lol


Well I wouldn't mind being able to rob a bank then just go to the nearest pay'n'spray :lol:


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

have this pre ordered...

will be the first game iv bought in years... i didnt like 4 but i have high hopes for this one!

maybe it will let me get some use out of my ps3 as opposed to it just being an expensive dvd player...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

WIN!

Took @Bashy 's advice to slack of exams for work and pre-ordered it but just realised I booked the GF's bday off work....which happens to be release day....

Happy Birthday Babe! :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

What's everyone's fav GTA setting? Mine was Vice City!


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

Wish this was coming to pc same time as consoles are getting it, oh well it will be better on pc when it finally does.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

The L Man said:


> What's everyone's fav GTA setting? Mine was Vice City!


Downloaded Vice City on my S3 last week- commute to work has been epic.

For me it goes....

Vice City- just for the fact it's like Scarface

Liberty City- the reason why I got PS2 waaay before it's time

San Adreas- didn't like the story too much

GTA 4- didn't get into it at all just not my cup of tea

Special shout out to GTA London on PSX and the Maibatsu Massive!


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> im sure its amazon....if u pre-order up here with them, they dont have enough drivers to cope with deliveries.....so you get it 1-2 days early!!!!...woman i work with's hubby got the new COD 2 days before release??!?! i was fuking raging!!
> 
> cant wait for this


I work at amazon in Dunfermline, we have 75 thousand copies of it coming in on saturday, amazon dont actually have any drivers, its all royal snail, couriers and haulage companies that pick the stuff up


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Downloaded Vice City on my S3 last week- commute to work has been epic.
> 
> For me it goes....
> 
> ...


Yeah love the Scarface similarities and the music!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

did not enjoy gta 4 at all. wont buy this.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Dunno why but never been to bothered about GTA, didnt play the last 1 but had all the old ones. Last 1 i had you was a black guy and could go to the gym and sh!t lol


Think that was San Andreas, that was the last one i played.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> got 2 days booked off work to play this round me mates - looks fvckin awesome


3 Days, in yo face disgrace!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

should be delivered tue morning cant f*ckin wait!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

A_L said:


> 3 Days, in yo face disgrace!


haha!! enjoy!!


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

The thing is we'll have the game in our hands, actually so excited to play it, get home then have to wait an hour or so until it's installed/had updates etc.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tempted to book a day off work is that sad?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Tempted to book a day off work is that sad?


Nope.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks impressive but i still prefer the old one on the first playstation with the top down view


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Tempted to book a day off work is that sad?


I don't know, go find a fit bird with big tits and ask her.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I've got mine all ordered, aparently you can't do online game play after till you've played it for two weeks


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I've just got the reminder email from amazon to make sure my paypal details are up to date.I can't fookin wait.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

A_L said:


> 3 Days, in yo face disgrace!


How are you getting it early?


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I've just got the reminder email from amazon to make sure my paypal details are up to date.I can't fookin wait.


Just had a text from someone at work (amazon), 24000 have just came in so may be sent out early, will find out from packers tomorrow if any have been sent out


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

How the f*ck has this not leaked yet!?


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Might just buy an Xbox just to get this and FIFA haha!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuarknez said:


> Might just buy an Xbox just to get this and FIFA haha!


Saw a deal where it was ps3 and gta for £180ish


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Hopefully it gets delivered day before release


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd have thought they will post Monday for Tuesday delivery


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Some have got it a week early and posting gameplay vids


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

just been looking at the official website, pretty funny!

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/lsbc/affordable-healthcare


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> Some have got it a week early and posting gameplay vids


Not seen this and I want to call b0llocks.

Links to said videos?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Bashy said:


> Not seen this and I want to call b0llocks.
> 
> Links to said videos?


Google gta5 leaked Gameplay mate.

Think he's been banner by Microsoft now.

Had a few vids, driving, flying, missions & shooting

All off cam of he's tv. Looks good. Or even YouTube gta 5 leaked there's a few on there


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> Google gta5 leaked Gameplay mate.
> 
> Think he's been banner by Microsoft now.
> 
> ...


Most of them have been taken down now.

As with anyone, including this bloke, who gets it before me I hope the dreaded A claims them.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Can't feckin wait.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Better get released on PC!


----------



## fists_of_fury (Jul 28, 2013)

havent pre ordered dont plan to either but do you think i will still be able to get it easy


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

fists_of_fury said:


> havent pre ordered dont plan to either but do you think i will still be able to get it easy


Should be fine, COD has always been in stock on day of release at my local asda and game anyway


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Ordered mine off Shopto, should get in Monday if any other pre orders are to go by.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Gutted I can't really afford buying it this month! Didn't think this one through lol.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

ITS NOW UP ON IPTORRENTS

if you have a flashed xbox grab it now :thumb:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

stevieboy100 said:


> ITS NOW UP ON IPTORRENTS
> 
> if you have a flashed xbox grab it now :thumb:


How do I flash an Xbox? Any ideas...without me ending up breaking it. I'm not all that techy!


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> How do I flash an Xbox? Any ideas...without me ending up breaking it. I'm not all that techy!


what you on phat xbox or slim ?

you have to know what dvd drive you have and all sorts i used to have a flashed one till i found out about the xk3y

all you need to do is follow the guides on youtube and you can run all the games you want from an external hard drive

i got my xk3y from here http://www.teensy.co.uk/x360key-xbox-360key-xkey-xk3y-hdd-dvd-emulator-27.html

live safe - ive been on live with it for years no ban never used a disc for a game either

easy to install no solder etc.

install videos

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=xk3y+install&oq=xk3y+install&gs_l=youtube.3..0l3.191.6913.0.8260.15.9.0.6.6.0.908.4606.1j1j2j1j6-4.9.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.NLuO1Jv_gFk


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

stevieboy100 said:


> what you on phat xbox or slim ?
> 
> you have to know what dvd drive you have and all sorts i used to have a flashed one till i found out about the xk3y
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I'll have a look at those.

I've got a 360, standard one I think...as I say, not techy at all. I'll have a word with a friend who is a computer head, so hopefully he can sort it. Reps!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

stevieboy100 said:


> ITS NOW UP ON IPTORRENTS
> 
> if you have a flashed xbox grab it now :thumb:


Thanks for the heads up, just waiting for it to be complete on newsgroups.. Will probably be quicker to wait than torrent it!


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

L11 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, just waiting for it to be complete on newsgroups.. Will probably be quicker to wait than torrent it!


just finished downloading it gonna take it for a spin now 

and the same release is on newsgroups now search for

Grand.Theft.Auto.V.XBOX360-QUACK


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

being streamed live now http://instagib.tv/gtajeffery


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Bashy said:


> ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!! ****S!!!


****S!!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine didn't even work.. Wont install to hard drive.. Oh well.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Is it possible to do same on a ps3?


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Thanks mate. I'll have a look at those.
> 
> I've got a 360, standard one I think...as I say, not techy at all. I'll have a word with a friend who is a computer head, so hopefully he can sort it. Reps!


Be carefully playing copied games on your Xbox if you play online a lot

The used to be a bloke in our work who flashed xboxes so everyone in our work got them flashed

Cheap games happy days!! So we all thought we got modernwarefare 2 when it first came out

And one by one we all got banned from Xbox live for life ,he claimed all the copied games where stelfed but obviously not

I haven't got a clue how we all got caught out but you tak a risk playing copied games,

I got myself a playstation 3 after this was ****ed off with xbox


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

L11 said:


> Mine didn't even work.. Wont install to hard drive.. Oh well.


run disc 1 install then swap to 2 hardly rocket science lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

stevieboy100 said:


> run disc 1 install then swap to 2 hardly rocket science lol


Huh? I'm pretty sure I just said it wont install :/


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Be carefully playing copied games on your Xbox if you play online a lot
> 
> The used to be a bloke in our work who flashed xboxes so everyone in our work got them flashed
> 
> ...


run em through abgx and do the games yourself


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I got an email yesterday(Saturday)from amazon comfirming GTA V has been despatched so I hope it will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

AleisterCrowley said:


> I got an email yesterday(Saturday)from amazon comfirming GTA V has been despatched so I hope it will arrive tomorrow.


Lots have been dispatched, people who have paid for 1 day delivery may have some luck and get it tomorrow.

Those who do I hope die of AIDS.


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

I ain't been on my PS3 in ages but it will be getting dusted off for this game weather she likes it or not.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Mine still hasnt been dispatched


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Be carefully playing copied games on your Xbox if you play online a lot
> 
> The used to be a bloke in our work who flashed xboxes so everyone in our work got them flashed
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Cyy93 (Mar 27, 2011)

Picking mine up tomorrow with a mate, waiting at our local asda at 12pm lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Not long now lol. Going to Asda at midnight to pick it up. That's how I roll, baby.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

My mate was just text me saying he's taken tomorrow and wednesday off work to play gta :lol:


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

Someone must have a copy by now?

Gonna pick mine up from game tomorrow going to them midnight launchs is just a bit too much


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a dispatch email on Saturday so hoping its in my post box when I get home. Gonna be ****ed if its one of those you were out notices, can't have post office eating into my play time!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

my mate had his on sat what a fvcking cvnt


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Amazon will deliver surely


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Mish said:


> Amazon will deliver surely
> 
> View attachment 136073


Well I tried using the tracking number Amazon sent me and Royal Mail say it doesn't exist :gun_bandana:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

**** i forgot to order it haha, oh well i will get it sometime this week like fvck am i standing outside asda 12pm :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Well I tried using the tracking number Amazon sent me and Royal Mail say it doesn't exist :gun_bandana:


I haven't tried tracking it. Sent dispatch email on Saturday and I've been nursing a semi since


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Mish said:


> I haven't tried tracking it. Sent dispatch email on Saturday and I've been nursing a semi since


Haha yea my point- I want to see where exactly it is!!

Tonight I will mostly be:

- Prepping my lazyboy chair to make sure the ass groove is fresh and optimal for a long stint

- Stocking up on Red Bull and finger food that doesn't need preperation and can be consumed during cut scenes

- Charging both PS3 controllers to ensure seamless game play

- Installing a back up generator incase there is a power cut

- Investing in some Tena for Men so there will be no calls of nature

- Cancelling Vodafone contract so the bird will leave me alone

:lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

going to try and get Wednesday off so i get a whole day of playing it. lol...


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone had delivery today ?

Picsornodelivery btw


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Mine says 'Dispatching Now' so im not hopeful of getting it tommorow, probably wednesday


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't pre-ordered mine. Had a look round at lunch to see if any places were being cheeky and selling it early. No luck


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

Game is getting 10/10's everywhere.


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Mine hasn't arrived yet even though it got despatched on Saturday.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Bashy said:


> How are you getting it early?


I'm not fella, I think he said he had booked 2 days off work to play it with a mate. I was just joking saying I had 3 days off. lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't played any of these since Vice City.

Must admit it looks pretty amazing now


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Place in Nottingham selling early....


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Mines dispatched should receive it tommorow


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i will take a drive to game shop to buy it tomorrow, if line is huge, i will just wait a few days haha


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine was dispatched on Saturday, no sign of it today (unless some scrotum in another apartment managed to get into my post box). Then I have work tomorrow, the Wolves game to go to tomorrow night, I'll get to play it on Wednesday!


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Also, if you've not pre-ordered, Asda are bound to have copies for £40.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

sigarner said:


> Also, if you've not pre-ordered, Asda are bound to have copies for £40.


I wonder if anywhere will have copies unless pre-ordered.

Will be picking up mine tonight, tried all sorts on the girl in the shop to sell me it early but to no avail.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

sigarner said:


> Mine was dispatched on Saturday, no sign of it today (unless some scrotum in another apartment managed to get into my post box). Then I have work tomorrow, the Wolves game to go to tomorrow night, I'll get to play it on Wednesday!


Wolves r sh1te mate id rather play GTA pmsl


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Wolves r sh1te mate id rather play GTA pmsl


I'd rather stay in and watch the game install than watch Wolves


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Bashy said:


> I'd rather stay in and watch the game install than watch Wolves


Wolves are a drug, it's bad for me but I keep going back.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Wolves r sh1te mate id rather play GTA pmsl


If only!


----------



## estewart9698 (May 28, 2013)

Good bye gym, life, muscle and healthy eating

Hello gta v and obesity!!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

estewart9698 said:


> Good bye gym, life, muscle and healthy eating
> 
> Hello gta v and obesity!!


**** yeah, sometimes you just now this day is gonna be epic


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Cvnts im on a course tommorow so cant play until late afternoon


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Help lads.

Just installed a hdd Hitachi 80gb into my ps3 12gb slim using the Sony caddy.

Switched on ps3 and it hasn't acknowledged it?

Still says 12gb memory???


----------



## estewart9698 (May 28, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Cvnts im on a course tommorow so cant play until late afternoon


I'm on the nightshift picking it up tonight but not playing till wedensday or work will also get binned lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Well I tried using the tracking number Amazon sent me and Royal Mail say it doesn't exist :gun_bandana:


Tried the tracking number yesterday and it said the same, but just checked it now and it says "On its way to local delivery office". So should have it later today sometime :bounce:


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

whats it like then gals? looking to buy this, more than likely will try and buy off ebay on the cheap as I'm getting tattoo finished first.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Queued up for an hour in Tesco last night lmao. Weird sense of shame after.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Queued up for an hour in Tesco last night lmao. Weird sense of shame after.


Don't worry mate...you've done worse


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Mine should be on the door mat when i get in 

Got it for £37 as well and not the £55 most shops are charging


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> Mine should be on the door mat when i get in
> 
> Got it for £37 as well and not the £55 most shops are charging


What's your address mate? I'll go check it's there for you and won't steal it at all :innocent:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

fvck the gym, fvck the baby, fvck food tonight from 4.30pm onwards I'm a mean lean killing machine, hiring out prostitutes and then beating them with a bat to get my money back, sky diving and cycling up a mountain, going raoul moat on the world


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ive heard GTA V is based on ricky12345678910111213141517181920's life !!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Ive heard GTA V is based on ricky12345678910111213141517181920's life !!


Heard he makes a cameo appearance on the fruit machine mini games.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

My Postman has just delivered a package of joy.

I've already been out this morning, got my haircut, bought fat b*stard treats and Mrs Mish is safely locked up at work until 5pm


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

D9S4 said:


> View attachment 136166


Lucky bast. Im at work and think ill miss delivery so have to go pick it up tomorrow. NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Ive heard GTA V is based on ricky12345678910111213141517181920's life !!


In the pub.



20 minutes later.



After chatting on ukmuscle.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mish said:


> My Postman has just delivered a package of joy.
> 
> I've already been out this morning, got my haircut, bought fat b*stard treats and Mrs Mish is safely locked up at work until 5pm


Very jealous


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mish said:


> My Postman has just delivered a package of joy.
> 
> I've already been out this morning, got my haircut, bought fat b*stard treats and Mrs Mish is safely locked up at work until 5pm


what haircut did you get mate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The L Man said:


> what haircut did you get mate?


Corn rows i reckon


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fortunatus said:


> fvck the gym, *fvck the baby*, fvck food tonight from 4.30pm onwards I'm a mean lean killing machine, hiring out prostitutes and then beating them with a bat to get my money back, sky diving and cycling up a mountain, going raoul moat on the world


Under no circumstances should this be said :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The L Man said:


> what haircut did you get mate?


I went for a jheri curl this time










2 round back and sides and messy across the top.

Barber informed me i should keep it short with my fringe up because it's receding. Then when he was putting wax on it he told

me it was thinning on top.

Really? I hadn't noticed you bell end.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mish said:


> I went for a jheri curl this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it looks lovely mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> I went for a jheri curl this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as i have mate ! Its a srs haircut !

Im all good receding wise but my hair at the 'bald spot' place is fast becoming a myth :sad:.....we can both see it so why does the cúnt insist on still using the fcuking thinning scissors !!!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Same as i have mate ! Its a srs haircut !
> 
> Im all good receding wise but my hair at the 'bald spot' place is fast becoming a myth :sad:.....we can both see it so why does the cúnt insist on still using the fcuking thinning scissors !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Installing now


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Under no circumstances should this be said :lol:


my bad, way to excited.. baby will be having a early night little does she know. I can't be playing dollies whilst GTA is sitting looking at me, I'm sure she will understand when shes older


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


>


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

i've got the first ever XBox 350... is there gonna be enough room to install GTA V!?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Queued up for an hour in Tesco last night lmao. Weird sense of shame after.


Ha same, my first midnight release but it was actually quite fun


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

undecided wether to wait for pc release for this...which i know will be better graphically + mods etc...or go out and pick up a cheap ps3 and play it now.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

The L Man said:


> i've got the first ever XBox 350... is there gonna be enough room to install GTA V!?


Anyone? I wanna know now if I need to go into town and buy a bigger harddrive! will rep... :whistling:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Anyone? I wanna know now if I need to go into town and buy a bigger harddrive!


Is yours the 4GB one?

I'll set mine up in a mo so I'll let you know how much space it needs.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Is yours the 4GB one?
> 
> I'll set mine up in a mo so I'll let you know how much space it needs.


Not too sure. I bought my 360 years ago and I think it's the small hard drive they used to come with? Cheers mate appreciate it.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

@Dr Manhattan think i'm talking bare waffles mate. Isn't the original hard drive 20gb? I got the premium package ages ago.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Not too sure. I bought my 360 years ago and I think it's the small hard drive they used to come with? Cheers mate appreciate it.


Someone said earlier it was a 8gig install mate ? Might just have to delete old arcade games lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Someone said earlier it was a 8gig install mate ? Might just have to delete old arcade games lol


yeah i will have a clear out mate. Got some right rubbish on there back from my achievement hunting days lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The L Man said:


> yeah i will have a clear out mate. Got some right rubbish on there back from my achievement hunting days lol.


Achievement hunting days shouldnt be over mate lol. Just looked and premiums started at 20gb so you should be g2g


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The L Man said:


> @Dr Manhattan think i'm talking bare waffles mate. Isn't the original hard drive 20gb? I got the premium package ages ago.


Not entirely sure mate. It appears to be 7876 MB though, so if this is 8 GB like @jon-kent says (I'm not tech savvy) then maybe clear some space.

It did ask which storage space to use though, so if you've got an external hard drive to connect up, it may be ok with that. You'd just need it connected when you play too.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Not entirely sure mate. It appears to be 7876 MB though, so if this is 8 GB like @jon-kent says (I'm not tech savvy) then maybe clear some space.
> 
> It did ask which storage space to use though, so if you've got an external hard drive to connect up, it may be ok with that. You'd just need it connected when you play too.


Thanks mate. Should be ok now!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Not entirely sure mate. It appears to be 7876 MB though, so if this is 8 GB like @jon-kent says (I'm not tech savvy) then maybe clear some space.
> 
> It did ask which storage space to use though, so if you've got an external hard drive to connect up, it may be ok with that. You'd just need it connected when you play too.


Yeah just under 8 then mate


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it wrong that the slutty hot female characters, which are cartoons, that keep popping up whilst it's installing are making me horny?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Is it wrong that the slutty hot female characters, which are cartoons, that keep popping up whilst it's installing are making me horny?


Lol more of that to come mate. Did you see that some women are fuming because the game portrays them as sexual objects!?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lol more of that to come mate. Did you see that some women are fuming because the game portrays them as sexual objects!?


Pfft. Us men would never think of women that way. Crazy a$$ feminists!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Pfft. Us men would never think of women that way. Crazy a$$ feminists!


As a sign of respect I will be killing no hookers in this game.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Is it wrong that the slutty hot female characters, which are cartoons, that keep popping up whilst it's installing are making me horny?


no way marge and Louis griffin are hot


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

If anyone doesn't have enough space, just buy a cheap usb memory stick and pop it in, that's what I've done.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

paullen said:


> If anyone doesn't have enough space, just buy a cheap usb memory stick and pop it in, that's what I've done.


That post was 3yrs in the making !!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> That post was 3yrs in the making !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Is it wrong that the slutty hot female characters, which are cartoons, that keep popping up whilst it's installing are making me horny?


I just took Michael to a strip club, got drunk and had a few lap dances


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Its around the 8gig mark for ps3


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@Ackee&Saltfish


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Mish said:


> @Ackee&Saltfish
> 
> View attachment 136249
> 
> ...


teh fuk what kinda gay fvckry have u commited :no:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> teh fuk what kinda gay fvckry have u commited :no:


It's the gay as fvck hairdresser reminded me of A&S

Damn phone has rotated it though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got a 4gb xbox. Went to argos at lunch and got a £7.99 16gb memoty stick. Install game on that. Play from disk 2. Problem solved for cheap asses like me that got a tiny hard drive xbox slim.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh and for anyone not got it yet.

Im very critical of games.

Loaded up the game earlier. Within seconds decided its the best consol game ive ever seen, started first mission and decided its the best game ive played. My lvl 79 frost mage on world of warcraft can f.cuk right off.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

waiting for PC


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> waiting for PC


Same as this ^^^

Do you know if the specs have been released yet ?

Currently running

Quad AMD 3.0GHZ

4GB RAM

NVIDIA 650 GTX OC 1GB

Hopefully that will put up with it  as i know even the last GTA was quite graphic demanding!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

SCOOT123 said:


> Same as this ^^^
> 
> Do you know if the specs have been released yet ?
> 
> ...


I read something earlier actually, ill see if i can find it


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Oh and for anyone not got it yet.
> 
> Im very critical of games.
> 
> Loaded up the game earlier. Within seconds decided its the best consol game ive ever seen, started first mission and decided its the best game ive played. My lvl 79 frost mage on world of warcraft can f.cuk right off.


Im off to get it in abit but mrs gotta watch neighbours 1st lol. They just dont understand do they? If theres none left ill dump her.

Anyway is it as good as its hyped up to b? The gta that come out after san andreas was a let down and half.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Im off to get it in abit but mrs gotta watch neighbours 1st lol. They just dont understand do they? If theres none left ill dump her.
> 
> Anyway is it as good as its hyped up to b? The gta that come out after san andreas was a let down and half.


Yes. 100 percent. Can see this being so fun. Only done the first mission and very very impressed.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cant find it, it was a news article and it was them guessing due to something that was found in the game code, but they did a minimum requirements etc shizzle on there.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yes. 100 percent. Can see this being so fun. Only done the first mission and very very impressed.


Whats with all this memory space problem? I have quite and old xbox 360 but i dont play much on it. Only had it wen red dead come out. I hope i wont have a problem with it.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Yes. 100 percent. Can see this being so fun. Only done the first mission and very very impressed.


Wait till you get to play as Trevor, the game is fcuking astounding!

Off to look for Bigfoot and lay the smackdown on a shark.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Whats with all this memory space problem? I have quite and old xbox 360 but i dont play much on it. Only had it wen red dead come out. I hope i wont have a problem with it.


8gigs to install. Most xboxs have that. I had the cheapest on whih had 4 gigs. So i just brought a memory stick with 16gigs for 7.99 from argos and saved game to that. No problem.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just had a look in morrisons down the road for it after you cúnts on here getting me fired up for it !!!


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm playing mine now. :tongue:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Im about 10% through so far, havnt really had a roam and fvcked around yet but its brilliant


----------



## Suthy (Apr 17, 2011)

Pc version better hurry up! Just upgraded to i5 [email protected] and a 7950 so I should be set!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Suthy said:


> Pc version better hurry up! Just upgraded to i5 [email protected] and a 7950 so I should be set!


Must have set u back a few sheets.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Loving some of the old school rap tunes on the game, superb soundtrack


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dave said:


> Loving some of the old school rap tunes on the game, superb soundtrack


Yeah the radio stations are awesome. Already had a lolacaust at some of the adverts.

Just done a big robbery on a diamond store. Cool mission. Option of stealth or in the front door all guns blazing. I went for shooters!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ok, so here's a map (apparently) of the Grand Theft Auto V world.
> 
> The bit in black is the map from GTA IV...the coloured area is GTA V.
> 
> ...


can u see a teenage mutant turtle in the map?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> can u see a teenage mutant turtle in the map?


Leonardo !


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Feel a few late nights comeing up


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stayed up playing it waaaaay to late, I'm like a zombie this morning. My mate has 15 hours game play already :lol:


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

@Fatstuff

wheres my PC specs you promised me ?

Feels like Christmas 2001 when i didn't get the action man i wanted!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

first thoughts people? it's cool I spent about 5 hours on it last night. completed 2 maybe 3 missions. the rest of the time I was highly amused running around 1 punch KO'ing everyone


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Yeah the radio stations are awesome. Already had a lolacaust at some of the adverts.
> 
> Just done a big robbery on a diamond store. Cool mission. Option of stealth or in the front door all guns blazing. I went for shooters!


Theres roughly where im at, sick mission!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Theres roughly where im at, sick mission!


I reluctantly had to stop last night at 1am as i needed to be up for training at 6am and then work for 7am :lol: . Could quite happily have played through the night.

I lost the cops buy hiding out on a big wind turbine site on a big hill. Much harder to lose police in this game which i think is good.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i keep on telling myself that i will make it to the gym tonight to make up for playing gta and not going last night.... i think i will be saying that for quite a while!


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i have gave up the gym for this game all this week, i had a think about it then decided this game needs my full attention


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> i keep on telling myself that i will make it to the gym tonight to make up for playing gta and not going last night.... i think i will be saying that for quite a while!





b0t13 said:


> i have gave up the gym for this game all this week, i had a think about it then decided this game needs my full attention


tut tut. Gym is always first. It was painfull to switch it off for an hour and a half last night for legs and cardio...but it MUST be done.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Dave said:


> Loving some of the old school rap tunes on the game, superb soundtrack


Too true! First car I got in was an Audi R8 with N.W.A - Appetite for Destruction blaring out.

Yeah boi!!!! :cool2: :2guns:


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

i know i know, sorry!

ive just got back from holiday so im calling it a 'work back into ****e UK mode week' which includes GTA 

ill be back to standard routine etc next week, think this is the only week ive not gone in 2 years lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

SCOOT123 said:


> @Fatstuff
> 
> wheres my PC specs you promised me ?
> 
> Feels like Christmas 2001 when i didn't get the action man i wanted!


Read up ^^ lol, I couldn't find it m8 sorry - I did say though


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

PHMG said:


> tut tut. Gym is always first. It was painfull to switch it off for an hour and a half last night for legs and cardio...but it MUST be done.


im going to have to go on the way home from work when its busy (i hate going at 5ish!) cos once i get in, there is no way i will be going back out lol


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> That post was 3yrs in the making !!!


Lol yer I'm a lurker. Should really post up an introduction....

I read the forums most days, just rarely have any decent input


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

paullen said:


> Lol yer I'm a lurker. Should really post up an introduction....
> 
> I read the forums most days, just rarely have any decent input


Its the lack of decent imput that makes the forum fun tbh. Only so much you can read about how to perform and bicep curl and what diet to eat.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

True, its the banter I read first on here before the serious stuff.

On topic, managed 6 hours on GTA yesterday, cracking game. Really looking forward to getting online with it and abusing some nerds (while getting owned).

I've already missed my first training session to this game, my spotter turned up (I have a garage setup) and I told him to go get on with his workout, I've been waiting 5 years for this game  GTA is literally gonna cause me pain, with the extra doms I'm going to end up with.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

My ambitionz as a rida!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

so this game any good then or wot? :whistling:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

My copy was waiting for me when I got home from work. Got a few hours played before I had to go to bed so got a taste of how great the game is. Accidentally drove off a cliff into some water and spent ages walking across the middle of nowhere to get back to the city. No bloody cars around there apart from the one I was driving and since that one was floating upside down in the river towards the Dam I thought I should bail.

Now I have to wait until tomorrow evening to play again because my girlfriend's siblings are too young to be seeing some of the stuff you can get up to on the game and I promised to stay at her place after work.  Torture!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> My copy was waiting for me when I got home from work. Got a few hours played before I had to go to bed so got a taste of how great the game is. Accidentally drove off a cliff into some water and spent ages walking across the middle of nowhere to get back to the city. No bloody cars around there apart from the one I was driving and since that one was floating upside down in the river towards the Dam I thought I should bail.
> 
> Now I have to wait until tomorrow evening to play again because my girlfriend's siblings are too young to be seeing some of the stuff you can get up to on the game and I promised to stay at her place after work.  Torture!


Tell them to get the fcuk out of the room mate haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Oh and for anyone not got it yet.
> 
> Im very critical of games.
> 
> Loaded up the game earlier. Within seconds decided its the best consol game ive ever seen, started first mission and decided its the best game ive played. My lvl 79 frost mage on world of warcraft can f.cuk right off.


Really? I was really dissappointed with it! I was in a foul mood last night though so might enjoy it a bit more tonight when relaxed.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Really? I was really dissappointed with it! I was in a foul mood last night though so might enjoy it a bit more tonight when relaxed.


huh??

You are the first person ive heard saying they didnt love it.

....which in my mind says you are officially weird!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> huh??
> 
> You are the first person ive heard saying they didnt love it.
> 
> ....which in my mind says you are officially weird!


I didnt think it was sh1t. I only played it 20 minutes or so because of being in foul mood so i probably will love it when i get more into it. Something kept fcuking up and anytime was in a car the angle kept going to the side of the car and i wasnt pressing anything. Loved san andreas so sure ill love this once into it. Will give it a bash tonight. Add us on live - Suprakill4


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Tell them to get the fcuk out of the room mate haha


Usually my girlfriend does that for me when she doesn't have a mouth full.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

also people join a crew that we are forming, SANDPIT NINJAS its mostly ps3 based players though, only decent players apply


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> also people join a crew that we are forming, SANDPIT NINJAS its mostly ps3 based players though, only decent players apply


Well I won't bother applying then as I couldn't even drive the car through Simeon's shop window. I somehow missed, ploughed into a wall and died.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Alanricksnape said:


> Well I won't bother applying then as I couldn't even drive the car through Simeon's shop window. I somehow missed, ploughed into a wall and died.


FLOL, i crashed into the side windows with barriers so had to reverse back and do it again, so you are forgiven!

not sure about the dieing part tho, thats a massive fail LOL


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> FLOL, i crashed into the side windows with barriers so had to reverse back and do it again, so you are forgiven!
> 
> not sure about the dieing part tho, thats a massive fail LOL


Went through the windscreen and went splat against the wall. 

It was the pressure man - I had a freakin' gun at my head.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Also as a consequence of playing this game I realise there might be something a bit wrong with me. I mow down tonnes of pedestrians without giving it a second thought but as soon as an animal ran out into the road I genuinely swerved to avoid it. :blink:


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Am i the only person whos game wont work. Just stuck on loading story mode had 2 copies now and same on both


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Trevor is a funny [email protected] pmsl


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

josh__21 said:


> Am i the only person whos game wont work. Just stuck on loading story mode had 2 copies now and same on both


Takes quite a while to load that screen.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Alanricksnape said:


> Also as a consequence of playing this game I realise there might be something a bit wrong with me. I mow down tonnes of pedestrians without giving it a second thought but as soon as an animal ran out into the road I genuinely swerved to avoid it. :blink:


Haha. Im the same...but will happily blow a dears head off...


----------



## Suthy (Apr 17, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Must have set u back a few sheets.


700 I managed to get them both for, the cpu was in a bundle so It was a tad more than buying seperate but wanted it safely OCed by pros


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

I left it loading for 3 hours today and a good hour yesterday


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

josh__21 said:


> I left it loading for 3 hours today and a good hour yesterday


Oh...yeah thats a bit long. Disk reader might be fuc.ked?


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

All my other games are working fine. Seen a few people have same issue on internet. But no one knows why


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

josh__21 said:


> All my other games are working fine. Seen a few people have same issue on internet. But no one knows why


My game wasn't working at first. So I cleared a load of sh*t off the hard drive, cleared cache on hard drive and then installed GTA V again.

When the install is done it tells you to insert "play disc". Don't do this. Instead go the the dashboard and THEN insert the play disc. Worked for me...


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Am on ps3 ive only 1 disk with it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

josh__21 said:


> Am on ps3 ive only 1 disk with it


Ah right ok mate. Not sure I'm afraid!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm loving it :thumb:

Got bad gas from all the protein bars I've been eating though to save time on cooking :lol:

When's online going to be up?!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> I'm loving it :thumb:
> 
> Got bad gas from all the protein bars I've been eating though to save time on cooking :lol:
> 
> When's online going to be up?!


1st Ocober...whoevers got it on ps3 add me Mr_Gabbana


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> *1st Ocober*...whoevers got it on ps3 add me Mr_Gabbana


Whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat..... That's long ;(


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

My hams were tight as **** in the gym today when I tried to squat/deadlift from sitting all day lol


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

my chemistry teacher saying we all gonna fail coz of "that game coming out" meaning gta 5 :lol: def got that right haha


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat..... That's long ;(


i doubt you will have completed it by then, games huge!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

has anyone noticed the police come after you so easily and want to kill you within 30 seconds of a chase, I can't get from one mission to another without going through a full scale car chase and ending up in hospital 5 times. got no money spent it all on medical fees and strip clubs


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Haha. Im the same...but will happily blow a dears head off...


A man's gotta eat  I think hunting deer is a bit different! I just had to pause for a moment as I realised I had just preserved the life of an animal when 3 minutes earlier I was driving up the pavement seeing how far I could punt pedestrians off my bonnet.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone else love punching random people? One punch KOs are funny.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> has anyone noticed the police come after you so easily and want to kill you within 30 seconds of a chase, I can't get from one mission to another without going through a full scale car chase and ending up in hospital 5 times. got no money spent it all on medical fees and strip clubs


Lol

Drive a slower car


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Lol
> 
> Drive a slower car


so they do come after you for speeding then, probably explains a bit, do they come after you for running red lights as well? ..

work is going so slow now gta is out FML


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> so they do come after you for speeding then, probably explains a bit, do they come after you for running red lights as well? ..
> 
> work is going so slow now gta is out FML


Your prolly running people over lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Fortunatus said:


> so they do come after you for speeding then, probably explains a bit, do they come after you for running red lights as well? ..
> 
> work is going so slow now gta is out FML


I don't think they come after you for speeding mate? I always seem to get a star or two lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Anyone else love punching random people? One punch KOs are funny.


love that. So much force.

I ran up the pier hitting about ten randoms and then turned around to realise they were all chasing me :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fortunatus said:


> has anyone noticed the police come after you so easily and want to kill you within 30 seconds of a chase, I can't get from one mission to another without going through a full scale car chase and ending up in hospital 5 times. got no money spent it all on medical fees and strip clubs


lol, you will be alright, just dont crash into people near police as thats an offence. Basically....learn to drive well


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> i doubt you will have completed it by then, games huge!


I dunno man, nearly at 50%


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

D9S4 said:


> I dunno man, nearly at 50%


50% of missions, but the game will last for years just pi.ssing about. For me anyway. I didnt get bored of vice city for years.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Really wish I had got this game and taken a week off work fs!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

PHMG said:


> 50% of missions, but the game will last for years just pi.ssing about. For me anyway. I didnt get bored of vice city for years.


Oh yeah ill still play it, but would like to get online


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mate bought it round today. 1st thing was strip club and ended up with a double dance lol, Done a mission with chop and just took a tram up and then parachuted down lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

D9S4 said:


> Oh yeah ill still play it, but would like to get online


I think they will drag everything out to get as much cash as possible. Like download content and new missions/characters. Think it will be a while until its released on next gen as well.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't remember the last time I was this excited about a game. In work now but I'm counting down the hours to go home and play it lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Can't remember the last time I was this excited about a game. In work now but I'm counting down the hours to go home and play it lol.


Why the hell havent you got it already??


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Why the hell havent you got it already??


I got it already mate. Played it all day yesterday but itching to get back lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The L Man said:


> I got it already mate. Played it all day yesterday but itching to get back lol.


haha, im the same. Doesnt help that we are all talking about it in work and my brother just sent me a vid of him booting Chops and the face, stabbing him the head, pouring petrol on him and the igniting it :lol:

My wife thinks its sick...i was sure to remind her its a digital world and that the "dog" is just a sequence of binary code. Stupid slut!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I love the game! I think its alot easier to drive on it though especially handbrake turns. I like how you can switch characters


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't got this lads. What am I missing out on?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> I haven't got this lads. What am I missing out on?


Your missing out on life to be honest!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> I love the game! I think its alot easier to drive on it though especially handbrake turns. I like how you can switch characters


performance cars are, however they are in real life too.

Did you guys know you can drift and hold drifts for ages on big corners?

Its hard but tab the handbrake button at intervals instead of holding it and you keep the slide going.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

FARRRRK 4 hours to go. no gym tonight for me tonight im a straight up G


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice night on it planned tonight, rest day and the ball and chain is working late. Cracking game so far only had a couple of hours on it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone else other than me been sad enough to download iFruit?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

just broke my fcking xbox controller!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Gonna buy this fvcker tomorrow. Went to sainsburys tonight and they had sold out on ps3. I was gutted, I'm still refusing to pay 50 notes for it off psn


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Anyone else other than me been sad enough to download iFruit?


my gf has it  tho i havent set it up yet for her lmao.

she says she is happy to train chop whilst i play the game.

win win all round, especially as i dont have an iphone! lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> my gf has it  tho i havent set it up yet for her lmao.
> 
> she says she is happy to train chop whilst i play the game.
> 
> win win all round, especially as i dont have an iphone! lol


Good on her! Apparently chop will now sit on command in my game, but haven't seen him again yet.

Pain in the ar$e having to do that. Maybe I'll reserve it for toilet breaks.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

On that Trevor mission where you first fly a plane. Trying to land it but can't - fuming!


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

Fvuk gym tonight...fvuk my last petrol money, im getting this on way home lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The L Man said:


> On that Trevor mission where you first fly a plane. Trying to land it but can't - fuming!


Use B to 'lock on' to the runway, and slow it right down with LT. When you're close enough to the runway, you can turn the engine off mid air and glide in which makes it easier.

Planes are a bugger to land though.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Use B to 'lock on' to the runway, and slow it right down with LT. When you're close enough to the runway, you can turn the engine off mid air and glide in which makes it easier.
> 
> Planes are a bugger to land though.


Do you remember how to turn the engine off mate? It doesn't really explain the controls very well in the game lol!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Do you remember how to turn the engine off mate? It doesn't really explain the controls very well in the game lol!


Yeah, just hold LT (same for breaking when you're in a car) and the propeller slows down. Eventually it stops spinning and turns off so you glide in.

Also, I try not to use the left stick to bank the plane left or right, only use it for gaining or losing height. Just try to use LB and RB to turn left or right using the rudder, which should also keep the plane level.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Do you remember how to turn the engine off mate? It doesn't really explain the controls very well in the game lol!


On PS3 its L2 dno bwt xbox


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Am I the only [email protected] that's refusing to buy it until it gets cheaper?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Am I the only [email protected] that's refusing to buy it until it gets cheaper?


Think so mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> Am I the only [email protected] that's refusing to buy it until it gets cheaper?


No mate im sure plenty of people in jerusalem are waiting for the sales :lol:


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Lool


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Yeah, just hold LT (same for breaking when you're in a car) and the propeller slows down. Eventually it stops spinning and turns off so you glide in.
> 
> Also, I try not to use the left stick to bank the plane left or right, only use it for gaining or losing height. Just try to use LB and RB to turn left or right using the rudder, which should also keep the plane level.


Are you a pilot in real life mate ? :lol:


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

My mate had it a week before release... It's a fekin awesome game!!


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't play gta before gym or I will not go to the gym lol have to wait till after so I can relax and play with a protien shake


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Really enjoying it so far. Much better than Gta iv thankfully...

I think the online is going to be a much bigger part of this game, so will be interesting to see what that is like when it comes out


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Really enjoying it so far. Much better than Gta iv thankfully...
> 
> I think the online is going to be a much bigger part of this game, so will be interesting to see what that is like when it comes out


Online is going to be epic, but i can see a fail on the release day lol


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just loading in on to my ps3 now .cant fu.ckin wait .just thought id come on hear

To kill the time while I wait


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

havent even unboxed my copy yet. had it since monday. do you need to load the game onto a HDD? or can you play it off the disc


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> havent even unboxed my copy yet. had it since monday. do you need to load the game onto a HDD? or can you play it off the disc


There are two discs mate. One to install to the HDD and the other is the "play disc".


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

The L Man said:


> There are two discs mate. One to install to the HDD and the other is the "play disc".


how much space do i need mate? ive only got an 8 gig usb stuck in the back of my 360


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> how much space do i need mate? ive only got an 8 gig usb stuck in the back of my 360


I needed 8gb on PS3 so I would assume it would be similar.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> how much space do i need mate? ive only got an 8 gig usb stuck in the back of my 360


The install requires 8GB


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn! I pre ordered through play and it still hasn't come!

Anyone know where you could pick up a copy locally? All the argos' nearby are out :/


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Erm im goin to be abit of a killjoy here but... I thought the map was going to be hugeeee? Just been round the freeway all round it and checked some sea out. Got the middle bit to look at yet tho. Tried to get a plane from the airport but that ended in yet another costly hospital bill thank to the local law rnforcment guys. Thanks chaps your doin a great job of making missions harder lol.

Anyway the map? Its not as big as i read it would be.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally got it. What a fvcking game


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Yup I went out Saturday morning and got a limited edition copy from game.

Got home and postie had delivered the one from play. Doh!


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Well over half way through the missions and it just gets better.

Rockstar are genius' bringing out the app for the dog, the missis has downloaded it and is now half interested in the game!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> how much space do i need mate? ive only got an 8 gig usb stuck in the back of my 360


Install is 8gb but you also need room to format the card, so you're going to need at least a 16gb


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Erm im goin to be abit of a killjoy here but... I thought the map was going to be hugeeee? Just been round the freeway all round it and checked some sea out. Got the middle bit to look at yet tho. Tried to get a plane from the airport but that ended in yet another costly hospital bill thank to the local law rnforcment guys. Thanks chaps your doin a great job of making missions harder lol.
> 
> Anyway the map? Its not as big as i read it would be.


so you've been around all of the country side and mountains?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lew1s said:


> so you've been around all of the country side and mountains?


Yeah i flew over the middle part of the map to take a look at stuff. Just not as impressed as when san andreas came out. Where are the decent motorbikes? Its entertaining to play and i like it, the graphics are brilliant on it. Just think they have hyped it up a little to much imo. Map needs to be bigger with more. I compare evey gta to san andreas cuz that was the best and none since have matched it


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Bigger with more?

Have you checked out all the shipwrecks, planes etc on the ocean floor?

There are loads of cash bundles around the wrecks ranging from $10k to $25k

How about the roof tops?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Trying to land the plane with Trevor was a b1tch, but finally done it after so many attempts..lol


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

The game is so damn boring.. I dont know what has happened as I loved the GTA series. This one just seems waste of time while I play it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your right, the top half of the map just looks like nothing but greenery, no towns or anything?


All the better for raping and killing your prostitues.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah i flew over the middle part of the map to take a look at stuff. Just not as impressed as when san andreas came out. Where are the decent motorbikes? Its entertaining to play and i like it, the graphics are brilliant on it. Just think they have hyped it up a little to much imo. Map needs to be bigger with more. I compare evey gta to san andreas cuz that was the best and none since have matched it


Have you played the the original gta1 on ps1? It was so shhit lol


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

the one thing I would of liked is the ability to get fat/slim/hench by eating and going to the gym. I loved being stacked on the game keeping my real world gym commitments in with the game as well, other than that I love it. don't see many bicycles often though.

lost loads on the stocks as well done the heist where we all got loads of money invested all my money on all 3 guys on stocks they all dropped by 50%.. quality


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Just overhyped, didn't like three characters, still will keep playing it as mw3 hacked to ****, still playong saints row 4 which i also enjoy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mate got gta so chucked me saints row 4. Pretty good actually ! Crazy as fcuk but good


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Really enjoying this mainly because there is so much to do with the little side missions. Love how they keey with the old traditions like:

Lazlo

BF Injection

Love Fist

Packie

I don't see how anyone can say the map is small- nothing worse then having to commute right over the map.

Trevor is proper nuts, brilliant character.


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

enjoying this so far only about 25% complete, looking forward for Fifa which is out friday and the GTA online next week


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Love spending my money on cars making them look sexy!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Love spending my money on cars making them look sexy!


Say with Trevors red pick up if I pimp it, does it stay pimped when it respawns or is it lost?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Say with Trevors red pick up if I pimp it, does it stay pimped when it respawns or is it lost?


Well I maxed out Franklins car (new paint, engine etc) and it spawns pimped up everytime


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Say with Trevors red pick up if I pimp it, does it stay pimped when it respawns or is it lost?


Stays pimped, ladies love the bullhorns!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Well I maxed out Franklins car (new paint, engine etc) and it spawns pimped up everytime


Wicked hoping this would be the case didnt wanna spunk cash for me to lose it mid mission haha


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bashy said:


> Stays pimped, ladies love the bullhorns!


Do you know how to save other cars other than their "main" vehicle? For example I spent ages doing up a car and put in in the Franklins garage, if I take it out and it gets lost/destroyed will it appear back in the garage?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Do you know how to save other cars other than their "main" vehicle? For example I spent ages doing up a car and put in in the Franklins garage, if I take it out and it gets lost/destroyed will it appear back in the garage?


Not sure mate, I know if you lose a car you can get it back at the impound but doubt you can if you destroy it.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Do you know how to save other cars other than their "main" vehicle? For example I spent ages doing up a car and put in in the Franklins garage, if I take it out and it gets lost/destroyed will it appear back in the garage?


What bashy said I think.

Abandoned - impounded

Destroyed - gone forever and ever


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

There's also a safe house garage glitch where cars are disappearing. Weirdly mine disappeared from the garage and then reappeared a few days later


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

does anyone know if there is any more of the map to unlock ? Like the las vegas bit they had in san andreas or is this the whole map ?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

jonnysmith123 said:


> does anyone know if there is any more of the map to unlock ? Like the las vegas bit they had in san andreas or is this the whole map ?


Think it's all unlocked mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Have you played the the original gta1 on ps1? It was so shhit lol


Yeah lol it was good at the time. I played vice city the other day on ps2 and thought it was terrible graphics now compared to todays games so god knows how awful the original will be.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah lol it was good at the time. I played vice city the other day on ps2 and thought it was terrible graphics now compared to todays games so god knows how awful the original will be.


yes because graphics make the game :whistling:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lew1s said:


> yes because graphics make the game :whistling:


It helps to see the dam thing rather than it all be pixles and naff looking. I like the graphics on the new one makes it more realistic.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Completed last night :cool2:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Help stuck and can't progress


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Damn, even worse than finishing a great book, feel a bit gutted the storys over!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Who's online?


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

You managed to get on then despite the problems with server time outs etc?


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

WTF is going on with online have not been able to connect since yesterday!!


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't even link my Rockstar Social account to PSN ID at the moment.

You'd have thought given it being the biggest selling game franchise ever that they may have had an inkling on the likely uptake of the online portion?

Edited to say:

1) Yes it's only a game

2) First world problems.....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Manager to play online solo for a bit earlier. Couldn't play with others though, kept getting stuck on the loading screen even though I could hear them talking.

They did say to expect these problems and a lot of bugs though. Whilst they could guess the strain on their system, I assume they haven't been able to test it until releasing it.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Which shop is the cheapest shop to buy it from??

Decided to purchase it as the trailer looks brilliant and especially as its a very good single player game.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Which shop is the cheapest shop to buy it from??
> 
> Decided to purchase it as the trailer looks brilliant and especially as its a very good single player game.


buy online 2nd hand mate, try grainger games, google it, its like £30, ive got it, havent even played it yet, will get around to it at some point


----------

